# Hunting and ORVs



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

It is my understanding you can use your ATV where its legal to go down two tracks you just have to have your weapon cased.

Its also my understanding you can not discharge a weapon from on top of the ATV.

So if you have your gun cased and slung over your shoulder you can drive around looking for game, if you find something, stop turn off the ATV, uncase and load your weapon and walk to a spot to attain a good vantage point and shoot the animal in question.

While not the most sporting method this is legal isn't it?

I mean you not trying to rally animals just scout, get off and shoot.

It just kinda seems like it would be illegal but I don't see how.

Same with your car is there a legal distance you have to be away? Assuming state land on either side.


----------



## hfitch (Apr 14, 2011)

perfectly legal. As long as you are not sitting on the machine, unless of course you have a disability that warrants use of the ATV for mobility. I'm not even sure it has to be shut off or it's ok running. No, not the most sporting of methods, but legal none the less.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

The way you described it sounds legal. You just don't want to do anything to give anyone the impression that an ORV is being used to chase or anything like that. Just using it as a mode for transportation *keeping all the other ORV regs in mind*, it would not be much different than riding in a vehicle.


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## D33R51 (Jan 31, 2012)

dead short said:


> The way you described it sounds legal. You just don't want to do anything to give anyone the impression that an ORV is being used to chase or anything like that. Just using it as a mode for transportation *keeping all the other ORV regs in mind*, it would not be much different than riding in a vehicle.
> 
> 
> Posted from my iPhone.


  Printer Friendly  Text Version  Text Size









*Restrictions on Off-Road Vehicles and Snowmobiles*

At all times it is illegal to operate an off-road vehicle (ORV) on public lands in the Lower Peninsula not posted open. Snowmobiles and ORVs are prohibited at any time on state game areas or state parks and recreation areas unless posted open. 
*Time Restrictions* -- It is illegal to operate an ORV or a snowmobile between the hours of 7 to 11 a.m. and 2 to 5 p.m. on any area open to public hunting during the Nov. 15-30 firearm deer season.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

The first line of his post was...



limige said:


> It is my understanding you can use your ATV where its legal


I think that this implies that he knows he must be operating in a legal area for this to take place.


----------



## DeereGuy (Jul 1, 2011)

I hunt on my own property and have a quad that I use to change stands around. If I have my gun locked with a trigger lock and have the gun securely strapped to the quads rack is this legal?


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Yep mainly I wanted to focus on the question at hand instead of nit picking over orv laws, I don't even own one.

But I do own sleds and they can come in darn handy. One of my buddies thought such a thing must be illegal but I was pretty sure its legit just wanted to check.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

DeereGuy said:


> I hunt on my own property and have a quad that I use to change stands around. If I have my gun locked with a trigger lock and have the gun securely strapped to the quads rack is this legal?


yes, it is legal - it would also be unloaded. Section 40111(3) is the shining law, so that is why that is excluded. Bow has to be in a case or unstrung.

*324.81133 Operation of ORV; prohibited acts.* 
Sec. 81133.
An individual shall not operate an ORV:

(k) Except as otherwise provided in section 40111(3) or (4), while transporting on the vehicle a bow unless unstrung or encased, or a firearm unless unloaded and securely encased, or _*equipped with and made inoperative by a manufactured keylocked trigger housing mechanism.*_


----------



## DeereGuy (Jul 1, 2011)

Just a heads up gang...in a pm with DeadShort I asked about transporting my crossbow on my quad. He said currently crossbows aren't mentioned in the statute and that it would be best to have it in a case *or* triggerlocked.


Crossbow cases are huge and cumbersome so if and when I transport it I will have it uncocked and a trigger lock on it.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Soft cases can be slung over shoulder, very comfortable, at least an Excalibur.


----------

